# Eagles - Giants today?



## muleman RIP

If Manning does not give the ball away they have a chance. If the Giants defense is sloppy Vick will pick them apart. I think it hinges on turnovers.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i started mine first, poopiepants!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Another $20 on Eagles


----------



## muleman RIP

Good luck collecting from crybaby when they piss it away. So far neither team looks very good. Vick will run them to victory.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

are you watching Vick today, Billiam? i would reword that sentence if i were you. he is scared of BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Bill have a chuckle with me...so fitting


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy1Ag1ucVA0"]YouTube        - Ozzy Osbourne - Killer of Giants[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TA-DA!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> TA-DA!



What did you find Goldatron


----------



## muleman RIP

They got lucky once and scored. They can't run against the Philly D so that means more opportunities to pick off Eli. Wait young one!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you MUST be joking


----------



## muleman RIP

As I told you! LOL and now a cheap shot on Vick for 15 more.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lucky, huh?!


----------



## Galvatron

Come on Murray i need scores


----------



## muleman RIP

14-3 Giants at the moment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aww poor baby vick had to LIMP OFF THE FIELD AT THE HAND OF THE GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks Bill...i have looked for a online source to watch but can't find one.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

giants website has a live feed. no video, but up to date scores and broadcast


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> giants website has a live feed. no video, but up to date scores and broadcast



Thanks i shall look.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

no prob


----------



## muleman RIP

17-3 right before halftime.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i almost feel bad for Eagrils fans today. almost


----------



## Galvatron

I heard.....but my money is still on the Eagles....i have faith.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

you have delusion


----------



## muleman RIP

spellcheck?


----------



## muleman RIP

24 -3 !


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


i fixed it, billiam hahaha


----------



## Galvatron

Bloody Hell someone could have warned me these Eagles were so bad.....keep the faith keep the faith


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

nother sac, btw! we are lookin goooooooood


----------



## muleman RIP

Another Giants turnover and Eagles score. 24-10 with 20 minutes to play.


----------



## Galvatron

Not over til Rusty sings


Go Eagles


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Not over til Rusty streaks
> 
> 
> Go Eagles


 

 i just might!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> i just might!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats just sick....i was just about to cook my dinner....Bastard


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

DAMN STRAIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Whoever told Reid not to challenge that turnover needs fired!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## thcri RIP

muleman said:


> Whoever told Reid not to challenge that turnover needs fired!



Somebody is going to get their ass chewed big time.  Maybe even a job loss.


----------



## muleman RIP

Onside kick is good!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

so i see. EEEEEEEEEEEEEERGH


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ASSFUCKER!


----------



## muleman RIP

Eagles score 14 points in 2 1/2 minutes! 31-24


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

AAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!DONT BE PULLIN THIS BULLSHIT SO CLOSE TO THE END OF THE GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME!


----------



## thcri RIP

3 minutes left and 7 points spread.  Eagles have the ball.  Can they tie it up and win in overtime??


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

BREAK HIS LEGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i sure hope no overtime! im almost out of beer! dunno if i could handle it!!!!!!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

I think Reid should stay out of the play calling and just let Vick do what he wants.  It seems he is handling the Giants all on his own.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Vick is a fucktard. someone needs to shoot him down. and i stand by that statement


----------



## thcri RIP

touch down,,  I think Vic could get them two real easy and win it all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT IS THAT?!?!!?!?!


----------



## muleman RIP

Tied up! LOL


----------



## thcri RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT IS THAT?!?!!?!?!




The Giants quit plain and simple


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Tied up! LOL


 

dammit i cant handle this bullshit!


----------



## thcri RIP

Manning just about got picked off.


----------



## muleman RIP

Manning gets sacked! One more shot for Philly before o/t!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

shut up! LOL!!!


----------



## Doc

Eagles tied it up 31 31.  21 points scored in the last 6 minutes of the 4th quarter.
Go Eagles.


----------



## thcri RIP

oh my god   eagles win


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THAT IS TOTAL BULLSHIT


----------



## muleman RIP

Eagles Win


----------



## thcri RIP

coughlin is chewing out the punter because of a bad kick.  eagles bobbles the ball and still runs it back.  Hey where was the rest of the players?


----------



## Doc

Opps yous guys were a few minutes ahead of me.


----------



## Doc

OMG  Eagles did it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

what a total fucking asshole.


----------



## Doc

What a stupid run along the goal line instead of going right in.  He could have lost the score since time had run out.  Dumb.


----------



## muleman RIP

Andy Reid better teach Jackson to get his ass in the end zone instead of teasing the other team!


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> What a stupid run along the goal line instead of going right in.  He could have lost the score since time had run out.  Dumb.



Play started before the clock ran out.  Clock can't end the game in the middle of a play.  Still stupid though, them smart ass acts sometimes will get you in trouble.  A fumble or a ball knocked out of his hand to the back of the end zone


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> Bloody Hell someone could have warned me these Eagles were so bad.....keep the faith keep the faith



Faith set in Galvi::  You win


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvi wants his $20. You can send it to me for forwarding to him!


----------



## Galvatron

Easiest $20 i have ever won.....and it's all in writing...cash please Rusty


----------



## Doc

thcri said:


> Play started before the clock ran out.  Clock can't end the game in the middle of a play.  Still stupid though, them smart ass acts sometimes will get you in trouble.  A fumble or a ball knocked out of his hand to the back of the end zone


There was a guy in the end zone behind him.  Had he been tackled at the one yard line the game would have been over.   They would have gone into overtime.  Dats what I was trying to say in my other post.


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> There was a guy in the end zone behind him.  Had he been tackled at the one yard line the game would have been over.   They would have gone into overtime.  Dats what I was trying to say in my other post.



Didn't see the guy in the end zone so yeah it was even more dumber than I thought.


----------



## Galvatron

I have just fell in Love with Football American style....could only listen online but man that cheered me up no end.

Rusty must think i am the Devil


----------



## thcri RIP

Galvatron said:


> I have just fell in Love with Football American style....could only listen online but man that cheered me up no end.
> 
> Rusty must think i am the Devil




Trust me, that is not what he said


----------



## Galvatron

I bet he did Murph...... i bet he did.


I am now a fully pledged supporter of the Eagles


----------



## JackieBlue

How pathetic was that?  Giants don't deserve shit.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty's Monday morning hangover is the Eagles reward!


----------



## Big Dog

Rusty, howz it feel ............... us Steeler fans have been putting up with Bozo games like that for 30 years. It's the price you pay for multiple world championships.


----------



## Doc

Speaking of the Steelers what a game that was.  They were down there in the red zone with a few ticks still left on the clock.  I was afraid they would score and win on the last seconds of the game like the Eagles did, but it wasn't to be.  Way to go Jets!!!!!    Sorry Dawgy


----------



## muleman RIP

The Giants fans are fired up by the way the evening news is going on about it. Guess Rusty is not the only one who lost money on them.


----------

